# Could a small guy beat up a bigger guy?



## Jon2478

Say the small guy weighs 130 pounds with muscle, is 5'7 and the big guy is 180 pound with alot of muscle. But the small guy has a lot of fighting experience and is a great fighter and the big guy has none at all.


----------



## Parabola

Jon2478 said:


> Say the small guy weighs 130 pounds with muscle, is 5'7 and the big guy is 180 pound with alot of muscle. But the small guy has a lot of fighting experience and is a great fighter and the big guy has none at all.


----------



## LOJ

Jon2478 said:


> Say the small guy weighs 130 pounds with muscle, is 5'7 and the big guy is 180 pound with alot of muscle. But the small guy has a lot of fighting experience and is a great fighter and the big guy has none at all.


Skill always beats size bro.

Fedor - 6'0 233lbs.

Hong Man Choi - 7'0 352lbs.

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Fedor_Emelianenko_vs_Hong_Man_Choi?vid=10008600&tid=100


----------



## Parabola

LOJ said:


> *Skill always beats size bro.*
> 
> Fedor - 6'0 233lbs.
> 
> Hong Man Choi - 7'0 352lbs.
> 
> Fedor wins via arm-bar.


----------



## Davisty69

Nice picture. Skill does not always beat size. I would bet my left testicle that Aoki is better than Fedor on the ground, yet Fedor threw him around and subbed him with ease... because he had almost 100lbs on him. 

I'm sure it is possible for the smaller guy to beat the bigger guy, but it is tough because the bigger guy will out muscle him most of the time. If the smaller guy has a good amount of experience, and the bigger guy has little to know fighting experience, then the little guy has a far better chance. Size seems to reduce the potency of talent imo.


----------



## Parabola

Davisty69 said:


> Nice picture. Skill does not always beat size. I would bet my left testicle that Aoki is better than Fedor on the ground, yet Fedor threw him around and subbed him with ease... because he had almost 100lbs on him.
> 
> I'm sure it is possible for the smaller guy to beat the bigger guy, but it is tough because the bigger guy will out muscle him most of the time. If the smaller guy has a good amount of experience, and the bigger guy has little to know fighting experience, then the little guy has a far better chance. Size seems to reduce the potency of talent imo.


Yup. Just watch Big Nog vs Bob Sapp. Perfect example.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Early on it used to be that way. Technique dominated in early MMA. Couple of good examples: Royce Gracie in UFC 1. Size meant nothing to his jaw-dropping Jiu Jitsu. Another was Keith Hackney vs. Emmanuel Yarborough at UFC 3. Emmamuel was near 600 lbs. Keith had good lateral movement and dropped the monster twice with open hand strikes, finally breaking his hand until Yarborough tapped with strikes. Nowadays, size does matter. A big guy with technique against a small guy with technique- The big guy wins. Good example of that would be GSP vs.Penn II. Both have phenominal technique but St. Pierre was the bigger, stronger dude and he just mauled B.J....


----------



## Saenchai

Well the guy asked if very skilled lil guy can beat a big guy without skills at all...i say yes cus comparing big vs small in mma orgs is not the same as comparing a full time mma practicioner with a guy that works out in a fitness center or whatever (he said muscles no skills so i guess he talks about a bodybuilder kind of guy heh)..why? well first the fitness dude's cardio will suck unless he works alot on it but still wont be on same level as mma dude cus it's a whole lot of difference between running cardio and the cardio you need to fight with a skilled dude who knows what he's doing..2nd, the fitness dude wont have any chances on the ground...he will use his strenght but that will work only for like 3 minutes or so then he'll get exhausted and all of you who trained at least a bit of BJJ in your life know what i'm talking about cus we were all beginners at one point 

oh i almost forgot to mention....LOL @ mir on that pic! xD


----------



## LOJ

I was assuming that Jon was the 5'7 130lb guy that has problems with a bigger guy that lives near him.

I was just giving him motivation..

..way to kill that guys.


----------



## Life B Ez

Why is this in general MMA discussion? 

It all depends, that big guy may have never been in a fight but could just be a crazy person waiting to go off and kill someone.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

You can't really throw MMA fighters around in this conversation because they all have training and are good at their own skills. Skill will usually beat size if the smaller person is trained and the larger person has NO training at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Are we talking, can and does Anderson Silva beat up light heavyweights? or are we talking can BJ Penn beat Brock? in the example you gave the small guy wins, but as we all know theres no untalented, untrained fighter in MMA. If this does exist it must be the most pitiful person on the planet.


----------



## coldcall420

Life B Ez said:


> Why is this in general MMA discussion?
> 
> It all depends, that big guy may have never been in a fight but could just be a crazy person waiting to go off and kill someone.


 
Where would you put it???:confused02:



I think a small guy can beat a big guy, just depends on which guys were talkin.....


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> Where would you put it???:confused02:
> 
> [/FONT]


He's not talking about any fighters, I don't know, at least put it in smacktalk.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Roy Nelson/Stefan Struve!


----------



## coldcall420

Life B Ez said:


> He's not talking about any fighters, I don't know, at least put it in smacktalk.


 
Well no one is talking smack they are just talking General MMA...right section.....wrong opinion by many, small guys have beaten bigger guys.....Royce Gracie....:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> Well no one is talking smack they are just talking General MMA...right section.....wrong opinion by many, small guys have beaten bigger guys.....Royce Gracie....:thumbsup:


I guess...

It's really all about what level you're talking about. I don't see that BJ could beat Brock, but if you put some guy in that's huge but never fought in his life and he is up against some tiny guy that has a black belt in BJJ, well I'm going with the small guy then.


----------



## Parabola

Minowa is always fighting guys 3 times his size/weight :thumbsup:


----------



## machidaisgod

Sorry read the post wrong. I know boxing much better than mma and I trained Wrestlers to box for two years at u. of M. Most of them were one time wonders and I ha dno problem just pecking and moving , but those who stayed the whole term landed some shots that made my brain slosh. This was only boxing and I was only captain of the boxing team but if you include wrestling then size is the number 1 determining factor, sure a smaller guy can beat a bigger guy, but vice verse. There IS a REASON THAT WEIGHT MAKES DIVISIONS AND NOT SKILL. A skilled fighter can be hurt more in competition or in a bar against a man that has 70 lbs to use against him> i was in many bar fights at the UM and unfortunately even though i was a welterweight i fought the biggest mfer of dudes trying to pick fights with us. i knocked out a few and got put threw a few tables. It was fun but generally size matters more in a street fight, but it always depends on the weight and the skill difference, and how many drinks each has had. It would be a interesting competition to find out, but cheating in such a competition would be great.


----------



## americanfighter

9 times out of ten skill beats size. I was a small kid in high school and got in a fight with some bigger guys and won because I was doing wrestling and had some karate backround. 

However the best thing I have ever seen was there was a kid that was around 6 foot in high school and strong. He was a bully and was picking on this smaller kid around 5,8 or 5,7. The kid got tired of it and tiled him to meet in the parking lot and find out who is really the big man. The small kid had been traing to be a golden gloves boxer. I have never seen such a brutal onsided fight. 

As far as the Brock vs Mir fight Brock is well skilled and well trained but when he was new it was the perfect example when he got caught in the knee bar and lost because he didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## alizio

i dont even know why the guys even fight. they should just do measurements of who is bigger and then declare a champion.


----------



## Freelancer

Of course small guy can beat up a bigger guy! I've seen it many times, in and out of the ring. And why are some of you taking Brock into consideration? He is very good technical wrestler, who is learning more and more of MMA. Remove that, and he will get beat by Minowa too, no matter how big, strong and fast he is.


----------

